# Designer dogs take over the world



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

King Charles Cavalier, perhaps?

The designer dog "breed" that I dislike the most is the "cavachon". Just typing it makes me want to puke. I don't know if all offspring are like the one I've seen, but it was the most unfortunate looking dog I've ever laid eyes on (it was on that Dogs 101 episode).

I remember talking to a woman and her son in PetSmart soon after I got Teddy and she told me they were buying supplies because they were bringing their puppy home the next day. I asked what kind and she said (proudly), "A cavachon!" To which I said, "A what?" LOL That was before I knew about all these different mixes. I was used to all the -poos, but this one threw me for a minute.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Marian said:


> King Charles Cavalier, perhaps?


Could be... It's bugging me that I can't remember! Hopefully we'll see them in class next week, so I can write it down. It was a hilarious name, sounded quite obscure and cool till I realized someone had obviously just taken one crossbreed and bred it to another crossbreed and given it this crazy name.

The funny thing is it looked just like the mini goldendoodle we had in our class. At a certain point all the crossbreeds look the same!

The other, completely unrelated thing, was that the Aussie appeared to have the furthest set back underjaw I have ever encountered on a dog. We had to trade puppies and socialize them, and I actually struggled to get a treat in his mouth because his bottom jaw was so far behind his top. I wanted to ask the owner about it, but didn't want to come off as rude!

I googled for an image, and ok this is a Lemur not a Dog, but I swear this is what this puppy's jaw was like!

http://flaggedrevs.labs.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Varecia_variegata_overbite.jpg


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Poor puppy and his cartoonish mouth! I could see there being a lot of future problems for the little aussie lemur puppy. (You should just start calling that dog Lemur in class... hilarious.)

There is a girl that works at the local pet boutique here, and she has a maltipoo... that dog is the size of a big shih tzu with long, blonde, STRAIGHT hair. What is the point? The owners of the boutique have a maltese female and she is itty bitty and snow white. But I would almost bet that the girl paid more for her mutt than they did for their pure bred.


----------

